# Tolkien & Star Wars : Parallels



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2005)

Do you think there is a similarity between the relationships that exist between Emperor Palpatine and Darth Vader, and those between Sauron and his Ringwraiths? It seems that neither Vader nor the Nazgul could defy their masters, and though Vader does finish the Emperor off in the end, he doesn't seem able to oppose him even when Palpatine clearly states that he would like Luke to supplant Vader (_Fulfill your destiny, and take your father's place at my side"_, he says). 

Do you agree with the above? 

What do you think would have become of Vader if his son were to turn to the Dark Side?

Can you find any other parallels? Not like this, though:



> Dividing up the plot into two lines after they come down the Big River. No good. Keep the plot straight, have them all go to Minas Tirith, then all go to Mordor.
> 
> This reverse-psychology business with the Ring -- no good. Confuses the audience. Suggest new ending: Frodo takes the ring, then fights duel with Sauron. Big fight on Mount Doom. Sauron blasts him with electric bolts from his fingertips. Frodo lies dying on the mountain. Suddenly the Chief Nazgul says 'I am your father, Frodo,' picks up Sauron and throws him down the volcano. Big eruption. Segue to final ceremony scene.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Nov 23, 2005)

I think the main difference is that Vader--in the end--realises he is still capable of making choices, and makes one.

Another parallel: Woses=Ewoks?


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 15, 2006)

The most achingly obvious parallel stuff ---> Darth Vader is poor Smeagol, the hero. Both have anything at all to do with going from a random as well as achingly pathetic dude to a dark side. Both were related to the main character in some way (well, sort of). The main character was achingly boring and didn't save the day, in the end. Also, they both tossed the main source of evil into a pit sort of thing to save the day, very unexpectedly. Darth Vader actually got a bit of respect after he died, though.


----------

